# Brexit rant



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Entertaining.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_cont ... -x6Ct2OwOA


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Liked the comment someone made the other day comparing the EU to Hotel California. "You can checkout any time you like but you can never leave."


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I think he nailed it. For anything and everything that goes wrong in Britain from this point forward, politicians will simply blame it on Brexit. Effectively, every member of the UK Parlament just got the best "Get out of jail free" card ever!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

with the new leader of the country being decided by 100 people who clearly could not agree on anything over the last 3 years, then 100,000 toffs will choose a -

stoner <-- boris?
tripper <-- boris?
raver <-- boris?
sniffer <-- Gove
blinker <-- Rory Stewart (OCD or hipnotism?)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Update:


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

:lol: The left finally works out that identity politics does not matter


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

....ready to leave? :roll:


----------

